# Thailand pics



## JasonL (Apr 27, 2008)

Just got back from Thailand, land of the noseless snakes (all kept in wire mesh enclosures), we did enough km's over there to get us to the moon and back, went to the far north (Burma border) down to Phuket Island in the south, and a few places in between, did some herping, though with most days over 40 deg, not to many snakeys out and about during the day, though found a few. I will post a few pics of various sites we saw, starting with some frogs, the place is a frog lovers dream, in some places, frogs bounced off your legs like ping pong balls, and there were plenty of them too, but sorry, no pics allowed


----------



## moloch05 (Apr 27, 2008)

Jason,

Glad to hear that you had a great trip. I am looking forward to seeing pics from your trip. Please include a few habitat shots as well.

The frogs above are great. What are the species? The sphinx was a beauty.

Regards,
David


----------



## JasonL (Apr 27, 2008)

And for those who don't know me, I'm the one with the large stripey cat, and my daughter is with the small one.


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Apr 27, 2008)

Looks like a great trip Jase. That moth is spectacular.


----------



## JasonL (Apr 27, 2008)

I havn't ID'd all the frogs yet, as I just got home on friday, have plenty of habitat pics though


----------



## FAY (Apr 27, 2008)

Hope you had a great trip Jase, looks like you got some great shots!


----------



## JasonL (Apr 27, 2008)

We stayed a while in Chaing Mai, an hour out of town in the hills, most of the frogs were up there, they also had their own elephants on site, every morning while we ate breaky they bought them down for painting ect, not bad at it either. I would have to say Phuket zoo is a joke, animals in poor condition everywhere, whilst that wasn't as suprising as the hole in the tigers fence, I was going to put a sign above it "pat tiger free" but the wife said no....? or how about the domestic cat having a sleep at the back? the blur on the side is the tigers ear.


----------



## JasonL (Apr 27, 2008)

They grow their insects big up there, that was one huge Katydid!!!, The "ranga" was probably the best part of Phuket zoo, my son is sitting with it and it has his origin hat on.


----------



## cockney red (Apr 27, 2008)

Aaah.....squeezy squeezy, ping pong.:lol:


----------



## JasonL (Apr 27, 2008)

That damb golden tree snake haunted us around the hotel, we saw it on a few occasions, even in the middle of a slough, though they can climb like no snake I've seen, even climbing on a verticle flat wall, I wasn't able to get a good pic of it


----------



## Jill (Apr 27, 2008)

Good pics Jas, and great to see the kids having fun. I love the moth in your first post!


----------



## JasonL (Apr 27, 2008)

All these critters were found on hotel grounds at Chaing Mai, whilst walking around at night with a beer and a torch, the only way to herp on 30 deg nights!


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Apr 27, 2008)

nice pics jason, love that dragon. looks like you found quiet a bit over there. a friend of mine was over there a while ago and saw a few geckos and a dead snake.


----------



## cockney red (Apr 27, 2008)

Is that a rat snake in your last batch.


----------



## warren63 (Apr 27, 2008)

Nice pics love the Tokay


----------



## JasonL (Apr 27, 2008)

nope, a Banded Kukri snake, I found two of these. They have modified teeth for slashing at reptile eggs of herpers fingers, they eat pretty much anything though, from reptile eggs, insects, frogs, anything else that moves. They took some playing with to turn agro, and when they did they were pretty slow strikers.


----------



## scam7278 (Apr 27, 2008)

awwww jas wheres the ping pong ball pics?


----------



## Aslan (Apr 27, 2008)

*Jason* - Tell me you had a go at catching a Tokay - and please post photos and details of how many stitches it required 

...HAHAHAHA - absolutely brilliant photos mate, cheers...


----------



## Snake_Whisperer (Apr 27, 2008)

JasonL said:


> We stayed a while in Chaing Mai, an hour out of town in the hills, most of the frogs were up there, they also had their own elephants on site, every morning while we ate breaky they bought them down for painting ect, not bad at it either. I would have to say Phuket zoo is a joke, animals in poor condition everywhere, whilst that wasn't as suprising as the hole in the tigers fence, I was going to put a sign above it "pat tiger free" but the wife said no....? or how about the domestic cat having a sleep at the back? the blur on the side is the tigers ear.


 
Nice pics mate, I was just up that way myself last month. Did you see the "Snake Farm"? I found that experience so traumatic I couldn't post the photos here.


----------



## zulu (Apr 27, 2008)

*re Thailand*



Aslan said:


> *Jason* - Tell me you had a go at catching a Tokay - and please post photos and details of how many stitches it required
> 
> ...HAHAHAHA - absolutely brilliant photos mate, cheers...



Yeh asian,they are reall biters the tokays hey,that tiger jason san is with looks like it eats more than crickets,stuff that tame tiger stuff,they are all friendly till they bite cha leg off :lol:


----------



## Ela21 (Apr 27, 2008)

Nice pics! Just a question the pic with the tiger was it taken at the tiger temple?


----------



## Macca (Apr 27, 2008)

I'd have to get out the ID books to confirm the ID on the other frogs but definites are:
2 thaifrog = Kaloula pulchra
thaitoad and thaitoad2 = Bufo melanostictus


----------



## JasonL (Apr 27, 2008)

Yes we caught a tokay, the tiger is at the temple, I have ID's on 80% of the frogs, I'm still going through the 1000 pics I took, will get some more up soon, I have pics of the snake farm in Bankok as well as the cobra show in Phuket and more from Phuket zoo, some good some bad. Also have heaps of gecko pics to post and some habitat ones. Last Wednesday I was stuck on an elephant in an electrical storm in one of the worlds oldest rainforests, followed by a 200km aircon coach ride back, we are all pretty sick now and i'm battling to even look at the pics....


----------



## Hickson (Apr 27, 2008)

That's a fantastic shot of the Tokay. Can't wait for you to show them all at an AHS meeting!



Hix


----------



## footsoulja (Apr 27, 2008)

great pics jason, i love the pic of the tokay, looks like you had a ball


----------



## thals (Apr 27, 2008)

awesome pics Jase! Always wanted to go visit the tiger temple, will do soon as I save some $$$ hehe 

Good to see you had a great time and got in some great herping shots as well 8)


----------



## JasonL (Apr 27, 2008)

The snake farm in Bankok was pretty good, and will be better when they finish the rebuild, the only bad point was their outdoor enclosures, esp the King Cobra enclosure, that had starving rat snakes of various types awaiting their turn as food, inside on the other hand was better than anything we have in this country, and 99% of the snakes and their enclosures were A1, and the live show was better than the cobra show in Phuket, the cobras were much "fresher".


----------



## JasonL (Apr 27, 2008)

more


----------



## FNQ_Snake (Apr 27, 2008)

Man I love Tokay Gecks, they are brilliant. Nice photo's.


----------



## moloch05 (Apr 27, 2008)

Wow, great pics, Jason. That King Cobra looked huge. Did you see any in the forest? Those crested dragons are beautiful lizards ... almost as good as a Boyd's.


Regards,
David


----------



## JasonL (Apr 27, 2008)

Phuket Cobra Show, snakes were in bad condition, most had noses rubbed off, though "Jimmy" the snakey was pretty good, even though the snakes were calmer than at Bankok, though you would want them to be to kiss them, the guy on the mic was pretty funny too.


----------



## Australis (Apr 28, 2008)

Good photos Jason,
That Mangrove snake is neat!


Matt.


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 28, 2008)

Great photos JasonL!!


----------



## redbellybite (Apr 28, 2008)

love the pics Jason looks like you and your family had a great experience ,is it true that they remove the fangs from the cobra's in the rep show? or is it a myth?


----------



## JasonL (Apr 28, 2008)

Most of the captive mangrove snakes had worn their noses off and looks dehydrated with skin haging off them, I was lucky enough to find a wild one though, but it was curled up asleep in a ball surrounded by foliage and didn't make for good photos. The only snakes I found were. 2 kukri snakes, 1 mangrove, 1 Golden tree snake, my wife found a sunbeam snake (though didn't get me in time) and the kids saw 1 unknown, all snakes except the mangrove were found on hotel grounds. I saw one Clouded Monitor, but couldn't get good pics, a few sp. of Draco (gliding dragons), 3 "other" sp of agamid; 1 Calotes emma, 2 Calotes mystaceus and a million Calotes vercicolor. 2 skink sp. heaps of Mabuya multifasciata, and 2 Dasia olivacea, 4 Gecko sp, and heaps of all of them, Cosymbotus platyurus, Gekko gecko, Gehyra mutilata and Hemidactylus frenatus. All snakes in the shows have fangs intact.


----------



## Hsut77 (Apr 28, 2008)

Great Pics, we are off to Thailand in Aug. Can't wait!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## JasonL (Apr 28, 2008)

Some Gecko pics, I found Gehyras to be most abundant in the areas we visited, esp in the north.


----------



## JasonL (Apr 28, 2008)

The croc show at Phuket zoo.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Apr 28, 2008)

Fantastic pics jason, those crazy thais...the head in the crocs mouth?? looks like his arm got better though, lol
The elephant painting is on a you tube clip and i thought it was set up at first.
Now thats a bit scary huh.
Thanks for sharing, looks like you had a ball.


----------



## Lars K (Apr 28, 2008)

Hey Jason, it seems that you had a great trip with very cool herps!

Awesome shots by the way!

I'll try to identify the frogs.

Polypedates megacephalus
Kaloula pulchra
Polypedates leucomystax
the Rana-species shows some characteristics of the "Hylarana erythraea", but I'm not sure about this species.
Bufo melanostictus
Bufo melanostictus
Leptobrachium smithi
Microhyla pulchra


----------



## JasonL (Apr 28, 2008)

Thanks Lars, I will post up all my frog pics soon and cross ref your ID's with mine, I still have a heap of pics to sort......


----------



## dragon lady (Apr 28, 2008)

That was AWESOME!!!!!... thanks Jas... 
the kids looked like they had a great time!...
the butterfly was beautiful!


----------



## JasonL (Apr 28, 2008)

Butterfly???? It's an ugly moth


----------



## dragon lady (Apr 28, 2008)

rose coloured glasses....nice butterfly!:lol:


----------



## Brettix (Apr 28, 2008)

Thanks for sharing Jas,would love to do all that some day.
Looks like a good adventure.


----------



## callith (Apr 28, 2008)

Very cool, i went to Thailand last year, i reckon the Tiger Temple was the highlight of the whole trip....what was the highlight for you???


----------



## JasonL (Apr 29, 2008)

The temple was good, though very tourist orientated now, and I tend to avoid such places if possible, I think the first half of our holiday was a "general highlight" as we stayed at Belle Villa resort, 45 min drive out of Chaing Mai, up in the hills, I wouldn't bother going to Phuket again, but would certainly go back to Chaing Mai, the other highlight was the food, esp at Chaing Mai, where a good meal would set you back $1.70au. (not at the resort though, that was $$$$$ ) Most of the herps and bugs I found were found here, in some areas of leaf litter there would of been 10 frogs per square meter and every step saw frogs going everywhere and even though the hotel manager assured us there were no snakes on the resort we still found 4 in 4 days.


----------



## dragon lady (Apr 29, 2008)

3rd & 5th my fav pic....nice job!


----------



## patonthego (Apr 29, 2008)

JasonL said:


> They grow their insects big up there, that was one huge Katydid!!!, The "ranga" was probably the best part of Phuket zoo, my son is sitting with it and it has his origin hat on.


 

That big green bug would freak me out looks like a grasshopper and I am petrified of them truly. I would run a mile away. Yes I hold my python. Yeah am crazy but can't get over this fear of grasshoppers at all. Spiders don't scare me. So I will never go to Thailand!!


----------



## mini_kitty (Apr 29, 2008)

patonthego said:


> That big green bug would freak me out looks like a grasshopper and I am petrified of them truly. I would run a mile away. Yes I hold my python. Yeah am crazy but can't get over this fear of grasshoppers at all. Spiders don't scare me. So I will never go to Thailand!!


 
lol Im the same. When I first got my snake a mate came over to see it. As I was making him and me a coffee a HUGE cockroach crawled out of the cupboard and I dropped the sugar all over the ground....  Oh yeah, I love snakes, and spiders, and even sharks, but oversized bugs scare the crap out of me...


----------

